# +++ Türchen 8 +++



## kingandre88 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich gehe so ca. 10 mal im Jahr im Karpfen los.


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2022)

Dreimal im Jahr.


----------



## Waidbruder (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin nur 2 bis 3 mal auf Karpfen, mangels guter Gewässer in der Nähe...


----------



## Mescalero (8. Dezember 2022)

Gezielt vielleicht so acht- bis zehnmal allerdings mit Fliege oder Pose und nicht über Nacht, also lasse ich den anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Dezember 2022)

Gezielt auf Karpfen sicher an die 20 Tage im Jahr.


----------



## Seele (8. Dezember 2022)

Hatte Jahre da war ich wirklich oft 50+ Nächte unterwegs, mittlerweile nur noch wenige Nächte, es fehlt die Zeit.


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2022)

Immer nebenbei beim Feedern am Kanal. Mit Method Feeder.
So 20-40 mal im Jahr. Ist halt nicht das klassische Karpfen Weekend Boilie Tigernus Mais Angeln. Aber es geht auf Karpfen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Dezember 2022)

So 10 mal im Frühjahr gehts gezielt auf Satzkarpfen, die dicken Brummer überlasse ich den Spezialisten.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin oft am Wasser und da freue ich mich auf mindestens 15 Tage  Wetterschutz. Juhu


----------



## RiccoHD (8. Dezember 2022)

Sicher mehr als 30 mal im Jahr, in der Raubfischschinzeit 2mal die Woche


----------



## Blueser (8. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir sind es nur ein paar mal, mangels Bivvy ...


----------



## Ron73 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich geh gar nicht auf Karpfen angeln. Von daher viel Erfolg den anderen gewünscht!


----------



## Vanner (8. Dezember 2022)

Um die 20 mehrtägige Ansitze im Jahr, dazu kommen dann noch ein paar Tagessessions.


----------



## laraque (8. Dezember 2022)

So gezielt eigentlich gar nicht… aber Feedern gelegentlich auf Weißfische


----------



## compresiceps (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich gar nicht aber öfter 24 Std. Angeln am Forellensee.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Dezember 2022)

Alle drei Jahre einmal.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (8. Dezember 2022)

5mal war ich diesen Jahr


----------



## Jurben (8. Dezember 2022)

Leider nur 1 mal im Jahr am Vereinsgewässer in Hamburg.
Ist jedoch verdammt schwierig


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele sehr selten auf Karpfen. Eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Phoenix84 (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen so ca. 20 mal, bei Nachtansitze auf Wels und Zander könnt man das Zelt aber auch gut gebrauchen.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Dezember 2022)

einmal im jahr


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen Null mal im Jahr. Aber Übernachtungen im Zelt/Bivy sind es schon ein paar.
Geangelt wird dann aber auf richtige Fische.


----------



## chum (8. Dezember 2022)

Dieses Jahr 1x, 2x über Nacht auf Aal geblieben.


----------



## Kiri86 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich mache ca 5 mal im Jahr ansitz auf Karpfen.


----------



## Radger89 (8. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht 1-2x im Jahr


----------



## STRULIK (8. Dezember 2022)

recht wenig, 3-5 mal im Jahr.


----------



## aristagon (8. Dezember 2022)

Nur nebenbei falls einer auf die friedfischangel geht, bei uns an der oberweser gibt es leider kaum Karpfen


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Dezember 2022)

Nur gezielt auf Karpfen sehr selten, aber eine Karpfenrute ist meistens immer mit ausgeworfen beim normalen Angeln.


----------



## warrior (8. Dezember 2022)

Karpfenangeln, so oft es geht!


----------



## Localhorst (8. Dezember 2022)

ca. 4-6 mal


----------



## Kanal-Angler (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich gehe so ca. 15 mal im Jahr an mein Hausgewässer dem Heidesee auf Karpfen angeln.


----------



## vermesser (8. Dezember 2022)

Gezielt selten, eher recht häufiger Beifang beim Ansatz am Vereinstümpel...


----------



## NR.9 (8. Dezember 2022)

Zwischen 10-20x im Jahr ... Es gibt ja auch noch viele andere Tolle Methoden des Angelns außer das Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Double2004 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ca. dreimal. Mit Dosenmais am Baggersee  .


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 

Ich gehe so etwa 2-3 mal auf Karpfen los. 
Meistens im April / Mai auf Satzkarpfen für die Pfanne und / oder im Hochsommer mit Schwimmbrot. 

Petri, 
R. S.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir sind es etwa 50x im Jahr, wo ich mit dem Allerweltsköder Wurm  auch auf Karpfen angle. Beifänge sind dann auch mal Aal, Quappe, Wels und Zander...


----------



## davidhecht (8. Dezember 2022)

Bestimmt 30 Nächte im Jahr


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Dezember 2022)

Hi, nur noch so 20- 30 Nächte plus ein paar Tagesansitze


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Dezember 2022)

Das würde mir sehr gut passen, ein neues Brolly soll sowieso gekauft werden. 

Auf Karpfen bin ich häufig unterwegs. Zu den vielen Kurzsessions kommen ca 10-20 Nächte pro Jahr Tendenz steigend.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Dezember 2022)

Oft, nur nie Nachts


----------



## BobBuilder (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen habe ich noch nie gezielt geangelt, bin Raubfisch-Angler! Aber mit so nem schönen Bivvy könnte ich mit eine Session vorstellen!


----------



## Kehrinho (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen angele ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft, vielleicht 2-3 im Jahr


----------



## BastE (8. Dezember 2022)

Etwa 2-3 mal auf Karpfen. Aber sitze öfters Nachts auf andere Fischarten an.


----------



## Dominik79 (8. Dezember 2022)

nicht so oft, vielleicht 4 mal im Jahr


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (8. Dezember 2022)

Zwischen 6-14 Nächte ungefähr.


----------



## jupp4711 (8. Dezember 2022)

So 10mal kommt schon zusammen bin aber öfters nachts unterwegs (Zander Aal  Schleie)  !


----------



## Kluecky1979 (8. Dezember 2022)

Bin eigentlich nicht so der Karpfenangler. Sind bei mir aber regelmäßig Beifänge,wenn ich nen Ansitz auf Aal mache. So ein Bivy wäre aber trotzdem geil. Kann man ja auch beim Aal-Angeln benutzen


----------



## Nikesd (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen geht es bestimmt 30x und mehr im Jahr Los !!! Gerne auch nachts sofern es trocken ist da ich leider kein schönes Zelt habe


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Dezember 2022)

So 10 - 15 mal. Da wäre die Hütte schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Dezember 2022)

In den letzten 50 Jahren ca. 5-10 mal.


----------



## Bene MK1 (8. Dezember 2022)

Jede 2te Woche mal mindestens eine Nacht


----------



## Made90 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich angele so zirka 20 Tage im Jahr auf Karpfen, ein solches Zelt besitze ich allerdings nicht, würde mich aber sehr darüber freuen


----------



## Chefkoch85 (8. Dezember 2022)

So oft wie möglich


----------



## ulist (8. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 8
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425935
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt Angel ich gezielt auf gar keinen Fisch außer Aal. Ansonsten was beißt das beißt. Hab schon etliche Überraschungen erlebt


----------



## lukaschek1 (8. Dezember 2022)

gezielt eigentlich nicht, kommt aber sicher noch, die Enkelbuben werden größer!


----------



## Nuesse (8. Dezember 2022)

1 mal im Jahr ,wenn nix dazwischen kommt .


----------



## Kay1 (8. Dezember 2022)

Im Sommer etwa einmal in der Woche


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2022)

Nicht nur auf Karpfen sondern auch fürs Aalangeln ideal zu übernachten…
5-6 Nächte verbringe ich etwa am Wasser… Wenn ich so einen Bivcy hätte, würden es mehr werden da ich mich öfter anschließen könnte… Ansonsten schlafe ich im Auto, bei Kumpel oder ich mach durch… 
Mit dem Bivvy könnte ich  demnächst auch mit Aalzheimer am MLK und an der Weser zusammen angeln und euch schöne Bilder von den gemeinsamen Touren und schönen Fischen posten … Früher oder später werde ich mir so ein Ding zulegen…


----------



## Frieder (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen Angeln leider sehr selten ... aber Aal- und Welsangeln doch schon einige mal im Jahr


----------



## Spaßfischer (8. Dezember 2022)

5-10 mal


----------



## Tenchion (8. Dezember 2022)

Wenn Zeit da ist, gehe ich fast jede Woche ans Wasser und hab immer mind. 1 Rute auf fried Fisch und karpfen ausgelegt


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Dezember 2022)

Garnicht - ich kann das aber trotzdem gut gebrauchen...


----------



## alter Neusser (8. Dezember 2022)

8-10 mal etwa


----------



## el.Lucio (8. Dezember 2022)

Nicht sehr oft. Vielleicht 3-4 mal im Jahr. Mit so nem bivy vielleicht öfter.


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Dezember 2022)

Gezielt auf Karpfen noch nie, aber mal einer am Haken wäre schon willkommen, die Chance darauf könnte mit dem Bivy sicher mehr werden, Schlechtwetter wäre kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Jason (8. Dezember 2022)

So 3-4 mal im Jahr. Leider keinen gefangen.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2022)

So 6-8mal mehrtägige Ansitze


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Dezember 2022)

Früher war das Karpfenangeln ja meine Passion, aber in der heutigen Zeit vielleicht 10x im Jahr.


----------



## masu1963 (8. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen ist nicht unbedingt mein Zielfisch, deswegen würde ich das Bivvy meinem Mann überlassen, der recht oft auf Karpfen ansitzt. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und das Weihnachtsgeschenk für ihn ist gerettet.


----------



## prinz1 (8. Dezember 2022)

Schaffe es im normalen Falle ca 10 mal pro Jahr zum Carphunting.
Wäre toll, das gute Stück zu gewinnen!

Jens


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen angele ich mittlerweile nicht mehr , aber mit der Hütte wird es vielleicht 2-3 im Jahr wieder!


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich angle ca. 20 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen gezielt, eher selten.... Habs da eher mit Schleien und Barben- das braucht das Bivy aber nicht zu wissen   

Ich versuche, monatlich einen längeren Ansitz hinzubekommen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2022)

Da ich beim Aal angeln immer mit Wurm angle, besteht jedes Mal die Möglichkeit auf karpfen. Also sehr oft


----------



## MichaG (8. Dezember 2022)

Gar nicht  aber für die Vater-Tochter Angelausflüge auf Aal wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Timbo78 (8. Dezember 2022)

Auf Karpfen geh ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, der reizt mich nicht, das bivvy hingegen schon


----------



## pikehunter (8. Dezember 2022)

Gezielt auf Karpfen sind es im Jahr so 10 bis 12 Tage und Nächte, in den ich den Karpfen nachstelle


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Dezember 2022)

muß es beim nachtangeln zwingend auf karpfen gehen ?
gehe etwa 3 - 5 x im jahr, aber lieber auf salmonieden.


----------



## itswww (8. Dezember 2022)

maximal 1x im Jahr


----------



## kuttenkarl (8. Dezember 2022)

6-10 mal im Jahr


----------



## Thunder (8. Dezember 2022)

Dieses Jahr nur 4x, waren mehr auf  Wels aus und mal sehen was die nächsten Wochen noch bringen


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Dezember 2022)

Auch sehr selten, zweimal dieses Jahr einen Freund beim Ansitz besucht, und auch mal versucht..erfolglos.


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. Dezember 2022)

Bisher gar nicht, aber wenn ich dieses heiße Teil gewinne, fange ich vielleicht damit an. 
Über Nacht angeln kann man ja allerdings auch auf andere Fische.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (8. Dezember 2022)

So zwischen 0 und 2 Malen. Aber zelten ist öfter!


----------



## kv2408 (8. Dezember 2022)

ca. 10 mal sind es bestimmt


----------



## By-Tor (8. Dezember 2022)

ca. 5x


----------



## eiszeit (8. Dezember 2022)

Um die 10 Mal im Jahr


----------



## Tricast (8. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen sind nur Beifang.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (8. Dezember 2022)

Gar nicht, aber wenn ich mit einem Zelt anrücke, dann gehts auf Wels!


----------



## Verstrahlt (8. Dezember 2022)

so 10-15mal letzte saison


----------



## JottU (8. Dezember 2022)

Ja, Beifang beim Aalangeln.


----------



## Odolvinga (8. Dezember 2022)

Gehe ca 3 bis 5 mal im Jahr speziell auf Karpfen. 
Würde das Zelt aber zum Ansitz auf Wels nutzen.


----------



## Ingenieux (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich gehe ca. 5 mal pro Jahr angeln auf Karpfen und auf große Schleien.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## bic zip (8. Dezember 2022)

4 mal


----------



## burlikomm (8. Dezember 2022)

so ung. 8 mal mit zelt währe es öfter


----------



## deleo (8. Dezember 2022)

ca. 10x im Jahr


----------



## silverfish (8. Dezember 2022)

Man könnte da drin auch prima ne Quappensitzung aushalten.


----------



## Köppi67 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ein- oder zweimal im Jahr. Lieber angle ich auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Dezember 2022)

Wer sagt das man das Bivy nur für den Karpfenansitz verwenden kann, die 4-5 Nächte die ich mal loskomm werden nicht nur fürs Karpfenfischen verwendet


Gruß Frank


----------



## sanda (8. Dezember 2022)

Ca. 6 mal im Jahr komme ich raus


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (8. Dezember 2022)

momentan noch ehr selten, steht für nächstes Jahr öfter auf der Agenda, da lohnt ein Biviy total


----------



## lolfisch (9. Dezember 2022)

5-10 Mal je nachdem wie es läuft. 
Mit dem Gewinn sicherlich häufiger!


----------



## Weppel (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich gehe fast ausschließlich auf Karpfen oder Waller! 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich das Zelt gewinnen würde. 
Grüße


----------



## Mikesch (9. Dezember 2022)

Früher war ich öfter auf Karpfen unterwegs, jetzt nur noch für die OCC.


----------



## Stippi68 (9. Dezember 2022)

1 x im Jahr.


----------



## Aalbändiger (9. Dezember 2022)

Angel nicht direkt auf Karpfen.Ist aber aber ein schöner Beifang beim Aal angeln.


----------



## Slappy (9. Dezember 2022)

So richtig gezielt eigentlich fast nie 
Ich angel eigentlich immer auf alles was lang kommt


----------



## Localhorst (9. Dezember 2022)

Nachtangeln ca. 3-5 Mal


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Dezember 2022)

Viel zu selten. Wird aber nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder zweistellig


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Dezember 2022)

Leider zu selten. Sollte eigentlich öfter sein, insbesondere in Kombination mit Schleie und Brasse.
Jetzt wo die Kinder größer werden ist es auch eine Chance dies zusammen zu machen.
Mein großer Sohn hat wenig Interesse, der mittlere Bub ist da viel eher zu begeistern. Hier beim "abangeln" im Oktober.


----------



## Freizeit (9. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir sind es etwa 5 mal im Jahr


----------



## nordfisching (9. Dezember 2022)

Bisher noch nicht,kann sich mit dem Zelt ja ändern.


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Dezember 2022)

Mein Sohn braucht das Karpfenzelt unbedingt. Dann hat er nach dem Angeln weniger Mückenstiche


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Dezember 2022)

Gehe so ca. 15 - 20 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen. Denke aber, das es 2023 etwas mehr wird, weil mein Junior dann seinen Angelschein hat und mit Vattern dann auch mal öfter mitgeht.


----------



## prinz1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425971
> 
> Mein Sohn braucht das Karpfenzelt unbedingt. Dann hat er nach dem Angeln weniger Mückenstiche


Eine Bitte meinerseits!
Laßt den Zufallsgenerator unbedingt den Silvio.i ziehen.
Ich verzichte auf mein Glück und gebe es Silvio`s Sohn!

Jens


----------



## Astrid (9. Dezember 2022)

Türchen 8 immer wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (9. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner heißt:
Blueser 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Bitte sende uns deine Adresse per PN


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwusch


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube es nicht , besten Dank!!!


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Blueser


----------



## bic zip (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn Blueser


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch lieber  Blueser !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. Dezember 2022)

Das freut mich für dich


----------



## eiszeit (9. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Vanner (9. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn,


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Und der Gewinner heißt:
> Blueser
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Bitte sende uns deine Adresse per PN


PN=Unterhaltung? Sehe ich das richtig?
PN-Knopf finde ich nicht...


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich glaube es nicht , besten Dank!!!


Ich sags ja. Immer auf den selben Haufen. Nie der, der die neue Wohnung echt gebrauchen könnte.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2022)

Danke, Großer  .
Wäre eh zu klein für dich...


----------



## Gert-Show (9. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Mescalero (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Blueser und viel Spaß beim Zelten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> PN=Unterhaltung? Sehe ich das richtig?



Jupp


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2022)

Danke, Prof.


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spatz damit Blueser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Blueser


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Dezember 2022)

Das freut mich für dich Glückwunsch Blueser


----------



## Jason (9. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön, ein aktives Mitglied hat gewonnen. Glückwunsch Blueser 

Gruß Jason


----------



## yukonjack (9. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ein aktives Mitglied hat gewonnen. Glückwunsch Blueser
> 
> Gruß Jason


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## prinz1 (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Blueser!

Jens


----------



## Ron73 (9. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Blueser


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2022)

Ja, Glückwunsch, trifft den Richtigen!


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

Gückwunsch! Muss man ja nicht undegingt nur zum Karpfenangeln nehmen..


----------



## Silvio.i (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Blueser (23. Dezember 2022)

So, da ist es. Doch größer als gedacht . Vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachten, auch an Thomas Abicht vom Rapala Team.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. Dezember 2022)

Siehste alles kommt zu seiner Zeit   
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Blueser (23. Dezember 2022)

Danke!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir  !  Wünsche Dir mit dem Teil viele, erfolgreiche und gut beschützte Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## Blueser (23. Dezember 2022)

Danke! Werde ich ....


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spaß und noch mehr tolle Fische


Gruß Frank


----------

